# Bye Bye Andre



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

well, I for one am not happy as of the end of the draft... obviously the pick of Wagner means either Andre or Ricky are gone... probably Andre. Why, O Why, not take Butler? Do the Cavs really think they will get the #1 next year for LeBron? No way... they ain't lucky enough.

And the Boozer pick.... does this mean Mihm goes back to center? I'm not sure Boozer is the answer tho... kinda a tweener.

All I can say, is I've not been a fan of Wagner. A gunner. He's gonna have to impress me.

All I can hope for now is a trade with Andre to the Clips for Wilcox, a PG, and next year's pick or something like that....


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

DeJaun Wagner is a good player and in an NBA comparison he is an Allen Iverson type of player. He seems to be Andre Miller's replacement and maybe he wasn't the best player to pick at number 6 but if you trade 'Dre that can all change maybe?

LA Clippers and Cleveland Cavs are probably working out a trade, I've heard the Clips have rejected offers from both New Orleans Hornets and your Cavs for Andre Miller and Baron Davis but they are still trying to get a deal done.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I think grabbing Boozer was a good move. He was an integral part of Duke's run and has shown enormous heart in the games I have viewed. I wouldn't be surprised if he is one of the 2nd rounders that stick around.

You can't measure heart the same way you measure vertical leap or a wingspan... yet it can be more important


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

boozer is going to be great
mihm was a bust


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Princetolakers your post would be more convincing if it was more then 5 words.

I think Boozer was a steal at 35 how he slipped so far down I have no idea. He wont be a star but he brings those intangibles that real big men have. He plays with heart more then athletism and every team needs a kid like that who gives 100% on the floor.

As far as Mihm he has under achived but has shown signs of a great player. I cant call him a bust because he has only played 2 years. Im hoping he puts all his tools together.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mongolmike *
> well, I for one am not happy as of the end of the draft... obviously the pick of Wagner means either Andre or Ricky are gone... probably Andre. Why, O Why, not take Butler? Do the Cavs really think they will get the #1 next year for LeBron? No way... they ain't lucky enough.
> 
> And the Boozer pick.... does this mean Mihm goes back to center? I'm not sure Boozer is the answer tho... kinda a tweener.
> ...


Maybe you should watch some of his games. Don't judge a player before you've seen him play. Wagner doesn't just shoot the ball, he gets everyone involved. Scouts from the pre-draft camp in Chicago were extremely impressed at how well he'd made the transition from SG to PG. Wagner will be a star, he doesn't need to prove it to anybody.:no: Plus, he adds some excitement to the boring Cavs. The only exciting player the Cavs have is Ricky Davis. And, that was only at the end of they year.:yes:


----------



## Pandoodawg (Jun 12, 2002)

*I loved the draft*

Boozer is gonna be a very strong player at forward he's a little short at 6'8 but at a stacked 280 he can bang with any pf in the league. 

Caron Butler will be a solid player in the league but Wagner has the potential to be a great player. I think Butler is a bit overated anyhow. They've said his athleticism is a bit questionable. His game is compared by most to Paul Pierce which I think which is an exageration. Pierce was much quicker in college off the dribble than butler was. Butler also had a three point percentage of under 30% from the college arc which is 3 feet shorter than the nba three pt. line. I think Butler will be a solid play in the NBA but wagners quickness and explosion will create many problems for opposing players.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Cleveland's Stars*

Wagner and Davis will be legitimate NBA players. Somehow the Cavs must get real value for Miller. The three most important NBA positions for ultimate success is 1, 4 and 5. Without real strength in at least 2 of those positions, a team will never get past the first round of the playoffs ( perhaps 2nd round in the East). The Cavs are really barren at the 4 and 5. Those are much more difficult to find than capable wing men. Too bad the Clippers are screwed up ; Odom and Butler would have been great value for Andre.


----------

